# Thai x Indy (FINALLY)



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

I feel so stupid because I keep posting about my failed attempts to breed. But, I guess things just come with time, huh?

I have just spawned mine, about 12:30pm yesterday, and it seems to be about 30-40 eggs I -can- see, but a breeder friend of mine said that normally there is about the same amount you can't see. It was my female's 2nd spawn, so she knew what to do, but the daddy was a different story.

It took a LONG time for eggs to ever come, but when I tried spawning Indy, my little blue marble HM, last time, it took a while too. But, last time, a different male ate the eggs D:

Thai just looked at her while she was stunned, and waited til she was, erm, moving again so he could wrap her again, but she looked around for eggs at the bottom, so after watching her for a while, he decided to join in, and when the eggs came, he made sure EVERY single one was put where he wanted, and safe in the nest. She was a good mommy, and tried getting the eggs too, but he had a head start xD

So, I guess y'all would want to know about the pair a bit? Both are Blue Marble HM imports, and they are a sibling pair, I got them in maybe november? when they were about 4 or 5 month old, so they are little oldies now lol. 

I guess I feel proud that they spawned, and Thai is being a great daddy, he is protective of the nest, and I think he is in the process of starting ANOTHER nest, I am guessing to move them haha.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad everything is going well this time. Good luck!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

woohoo best of luck!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Aw, that's great!  Post pictures if you can!!


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Haha, thanks guys!

I do have a few pics of them, so I guess I can post them 










This is Thai, the daddy, with his fry. He is SO sad now that I removed him because the fry are free-swimming. But, he perked up a bit after I put him in a divided 10gal with 2 girls lol.


















This is him a LONG time ago, but, he still has his same color, just more blue. Sorry my tank looked so dirty, I didn't do a w/c til after I took the pics.










This is Indy, the momma. I took this picture a while ago, too, so she is a little darker. This was just a temp. home for her, I was doing w/c's haha.

So, yeah, this is them. I hope the fry come out 1/2 as good as Thai, he is like my baby haha.

Also, I have a question. The babies -can- swim on their own, but they tend to stick to the surface, or objects like my banana lilies, or the styrofoam cups that he built the nests in. Is there something wrong with that?


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

They are beautiful. Congrats! I bet this will be some gorgeous fry. Make sure you update with pics as they grow. I can't wait to see what they turn out like.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Haha, thanks! I sure will! I would flood everyone with pictures now, but my camera isn't good enough to get clear pictures of the little specks.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Ooh, I want one, lol. They're gorgeous!! Good luck with them.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Lol, thanks, they -might- be for sale/adoption after they are fully grown, if I have enough to go around 

Did anyone ever have a female that wanted to breed SO much, or liked the boys SO much that she got over AND under the dividers twice in a day? that is Indy haha. She jumped into Thai's side of the divider, and he beat her up, I found her when I came home from school, she was lying on the bottom of the tank, but I scooped her up, put her in the middle of a 10gal that was divided 2 times. Then, my Copper HMPK pair came from BettySplendens, and when I put them in the divided tank with her, after about 10 minutes of flirting with him, she went -under- the divider, because I didn't put gravel on the bottom. SO, lets hope she doesn't get under or over anymore!


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Updates! Yesterday EST marked their one month of life! I am SOOO sorry for the dirty tank, I am doing the best I can, but I can clean the tank more thoroughly this weekend, as I am not going to have to worry as much about school.


















I am digging through my camera for better pictures, more to come soon!


----------



## StephNMitch (May 4, 2010)

They are both beautiful....


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Any updates??


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank you!

Yeah, i guess I can update a little bit. No pics though. Fry are doing super good, but a few are a bit on the small side. One is like 1/5 of the size of my average frys, but is seeming to be doing well, so lets see how he turns out


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I've been wondering how it was working out for you. Glad to hear that they're doing good. Post more pics!!!


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks haha! Yeah, they are doing great, what little piggies! I will get more pictures, and hopefully plan on another spawn next week or so ;3


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

Thai and Indy are so pretty! I'm sure their fry will grow up to be just as beautiful... can't wait to see how they mature!


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks! They are actually doing great! The fry are so big now, and you can even see the ventrals on one! He/she is also going to have a HUGE anal fin, I can already tell lol.

Indy keeps getting in with my HMPK female, Goldy, and Goldy can hold her own, so Indy comes out looking like she went threw a blender >.<


----------

